# Spar Critique (Boxing Only)



## Stuart (Aug 23, 2019)

I’m the slightly shorter one in the blue shorts. 

Looking for ways to improve my technique.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## wab25 (Aug 23, 2019)

First... you drop your left hand when you throw your right. Its not a little drop either. Especially against the first guy, it almost looked like you were doing shotokan karate kata. You threw a straight right with your left hand going back into chamber. This is great if you are performing karate kata. This leaves you wide open when you are throwing your right. To be fair, your first opponent did the same with his right hand when throwing his left. That is the first thing I would fix. 

Second... ring generalship. You let the other guy dictate when and where the exchanges took place. You were always reacting to what he was doing. Don't just run around the ring hoping he doesn't catch up to you. You need to make him react to what you are doing. Take the center of the ring and make him move and react to you. This takes time to learn. Remember that you don't have to always walk him down and go through the front door. There are the side doors and back doors too.


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 23, 2019)

Keep your elbows a little closer to the body, (looks like the openings inherent in tai boxing and that is a dangerous habit) cover the face a bit more and a lil more head movement. Close your stance slightly, point your right foot a lil more towards your opponent. Think about angles, you have the straight line ability, but do need to work on the angles of attack.

And most importantly, do not be afraid of getting hit.

Keep it up, listen to your coach and relax, it is a safe environment, no real danger here in boxing.


----------



## Danny T (Aug 23, 2019)

Hands low and away from your head when punching.
More head movement.
When facing a southpaw work to your left keeping your lead foot to the outside of his lead foot.
Combinations, combinations, combinations.
Work to control the pace, timing, and center of the ring making the opponent work around you rather than you working around them. Cut off the ring vs just circling around it.
Stand your ground from time to time staying in the pocket throwing combinations making the opponent have to get out.


----------



## Buka (Aug 23, 2019)

Stuart, welcome to Martial talk, bro. Hope you enjoy it here.

You're doing some things nicely, but I know you're looking for ways to improve. As has been mentioned, you need head movement. If it's a fairly quiet time in the gym an opponent could find your head even if he closed his eyes - just by listening to where you were - and he knows exactly where your head is going to be, right there, square atop your shoulders. You need to work on that.

Talk to your trainer about this, there's some good drills that will make it second nature to you - but only if you do them.

You need to develop a jab. A jab is part of the foundation upon which the Church is built. It's the most important punch in boxing as a good jab can be used for so many things. You occasionally throw your lead hand, but it's really not a jab yet. A decent jab will completely change your game, Stuart. Completely.


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 23, 2019)

To parrot off of @Buka 's post, when you did throw the rear hand you really broadcast it and put your head Way out there. 
I love watching videos of Tyson's rear hand/reverse punches. Most of them are a from as close as a lot of fighters jabs; and never fore-shadowed with a lot of shoulder/body movement beforehand.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 23, 2019)

Stuart said:


> I’m the slightly shorter one in the blue shorts.
> 
> Looking for ways to improve my technique.


Hit lighter. Spar lighter.   You look like you are afraid to use your Boxing techniques because you are too concerned about being clocked or hit. This is what happens when sparring intensity too much.   Once you reach a good comfort level then you can pick up the speeds.  Light sparring also means you can make critical mistakes without paying a critical price.  

Examples of Light sparing 





Light sparring makes it easier to train the mind and reaction time for faster and more powerful hits.  Don't think of it as "baby stuff" because a lot of good fighters do it.  It's like riding a bike.  You first learn how to ride the bike slowly, then once you get a feel for it, you learn how to ride the bike faster.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 23, 2019)

Having your hands vaguely near your head will really help.

Otherwise here is one little trick that will really help. Finish your combination and then step sideways.

Seriously get it right and it works like a super power.


----------

